# Smell after using blower?



## wally (Feb 13, 2013)

Anyone else smell like fumes after using their blowers? I have to change my clothes they stink so bad.


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

I love the smell in the morning....smells like victory. Sorry, I couldn't resist that one.


----------



## New_HondaHS35 (Jan 18, 2014)

is it a 2 stroke?


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

You sure you haven't been eating micah68kj's chili?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I have heard that synthetic oil burns a lot cleaner. Try using a different brand of oil. Also make sure you are mixing it correctly. Lastly, don't stand in front of the exhaust.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Blue Hill said:


> You sure you haven't been eating micah68kj's chili?


That's real cute Larry. LOL


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> That's real cute Larry. LOL


Sorry Joe. Couldn't resist.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Only one that does that for me is the old Eska 5hp SnoFlyr and I can see the blue coming out the exhaust. That's why it's just sitting. Really need to go through that engine and at least hone and re-ring it.

Just too many other projects that have better return on time invested.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Might also be running rich.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Mine is old enough it's still adjustable. Can lean it way out and it's still a bit blue. Funny how it wasn't that uncommon to see a car going down the street puffing some back in the 60s and 70s. We used to joke about it being mosquito control. Now it's so rare to see a car worn to the point of burning oil. Oh well, I'm sure that's a good thing


----------



## woodtick007 (Apr 9, 2011)

wally said:


> Anyone else smell like fumes after using their blowers? I have to change my clothes they stink so bad.


Is your snowblower powered by a 4 cycle Tecumseh engine?


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

My old Toro (1028 powershift Tecumseh) would make my clothes stink so bad. Even after I had it tuned up, always stunk. That snowblower was a total gas guzzler, my new honda sips the gas and I only smell a slightly sweet smell from the exhaust.


----------



## ToroGuy (Jan 12, 2014)

woodtick007 said:


> Is your snowblower powered by a 4 cycle Tecumseh engine?


Curious why you ask?


----------



## jmb3675 (Dec 31, 2013)

I get that from all of my snow blowers, But its really noticeable on the 4 Briggs engines. They were all made between 68-73. The oldest gives off the strongest smell and is the strongest of the 3 7hp. I have different clothes I wear when I run them. The 8hp Tecumseh has the same smell but not nearly as strong. New spark plugs helped a little. I was just thinking about it the other day when I brought 2 of them home.


----------

